# Access Control System and Automatic Door Operator



## katwalatapan (Jul 7, 2012)

Hello,

I have few queries concerning the use of Access Control System and Automatic Door Operator System installed on the same door. The door in this case is an exterior door on a building which grants access to the lobby. The door has FOB type access card reader to grant access and automatic door operator with push-button on the pull side and push side for accessibility reasons. The door swing is towards the exterior of the building i.e. the pull side. The push side has free exit.

I understand that the Access Control System controls access by activating and de-activating the electric strike on the door, whereas the Automatic Door Operator System provides automatic swing of the door when a pushbutton is activated.

1. Could the Access Control System be configured to delay the re-activation of the electric strike, if the access is granted and the automatic door operator is activated via a push-button? Is 10-15 second delay for electric strike re-activation sufficient to complete the operation of the automatic door operator and back to normal condition?

2. If the Access Control System does not grant access and the electric strike is still latched, and someone activates the push-button for the automatic door operator, would the door operator attempt to open the door? Could this put undue stress on the door and the door operator, with the electric strike still latched?

3. Does the automatic door operator have necessary sensors to detect that the strike is still latched and hence would not activate the door operator?

I'd appreciate your comments to help me understand the configuration with both these systems installed.

Thank you.


----------



## ktown (May 15, 2014)

YMMV, but there's two scenarios I've run into with this kind of setup:

1) Access control and door operator are completely separate. In order to use the access control one would need to first swipe the fob, then press the door operator button within the timeout limit of the access control (which is programmed by the access control controller). Many times this specific door is given a longer timeout based on the layout (ie. if fob swipe and operator button are far apart) but this is certainly not necessary and if high security is required this is a definite no-no. If the door operator is actuated without an access control swipe, the operator tries to open but is blocked by the electronic latch. Most door operators have a cut-out if the motor is drawing too much power (due to being blocked by the latch) as this is a common safety feature (think something physically blocking the door or accidentally pressing the door operator switch) - but this is a discussion to have with you door operator manufacturer or supplier as I would definitely verify this before installation.

2) Door operator is tied into access control system. Some operators have AUX contacts based on a variety of events, and these can be tied into an access control system. With this setup, the options are nearly endless. For example, press operator button, then swipe - relatch is delayed vs just a swipe. Another example: door operator opens door when fob is swiped - for every swipe. This would require some specific options on the door operator and some co-operation between your door operator manufacturer/supplier and the programmer for your access control.

Who is supplying and programming each component? We always sub-contract access control programming and door operator supply/install, but we supply and install access control equipment (all due to various insurance and staff bonding requirements in the security industry). If you know the manufacturer of either system I may be able to give you more details, but it partially depends on what functionality the customer is looking for.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

katwalatapan said:


> I understand that the Access Control System controls access by activating and de-activating the electric strike on the door, whereas the Automatic Door Operator System provides automatic swing of the door when a pushbutton is activated.
> 
> 1. Could the Access Control System be configured to delay the re-activation of the electric strike, if the access is granted and the automatic door operator is activated via a push-button? Is 10-15 second delay for electric strike re-activation sufficient to complete the operation of the automatic door operator and back to normal condition?


I guess it depends on your door and strike but in most cases, as long as the strike is open when the operator runs, it's OK - the latch has a spring and can close even though the strike is closed. 



> 2. If the Access Control System does not grant access and the electric strike is still latched, and someone activates the push-button for the automatic door operator, would the door operator attempt to open the door? Could this put undue stress on the door and the door operator, with the electric strike still latched?


I think you could use a latching relay so the operator doesn't work unless the strike is energized, but remains energized after the strike is de-energized. The primaries / coil of the relay would be in parallel with the strike, the secondaries / contacts would be in series with the operator. 



> 3. Does the automatic door operator have necessary sensors to detect that the strike is still latched and hence would not activate the door operator?


I can't picture a sensor on the strike ... relay above


----------



## katwalatapan (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank you very much for your response. It did help me understand the options.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Most Access systems provide a programmable dry contact or two for other components made by different manufacture's to operate , either nc or no. Then the Eprom in the control system is programmed to operate with the function. You could request a contact closure with a timed operation to power the door opener along with the door strike, from the manufacturer but be prepared to pay for this. We wrote the entire access control system software for Honolulu Airport, ground up C++ Unix based to run American Magnetics access control systems door operating hardware. There were so many doors to deal with we went out and got our own EPROM burning equipment and ordered blank EPROMS and programmed them with custom algorithms depending on what we wanted the individual door open/close secure to do.


Edit- EEPROMS actually, It has been such a long time since I was in this dimension it's all whirligig in my memory banks on spelling and the like.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

All very good answers.

Most door operators have a delay timer especially made for use with access systems to keep their operator from running before the lock is unlocked.

The problem is, as you have stated, is their wireless push button to activate the door. I have solved this in the past with another timer relay placed into the operator activated by the wireless button.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Most Access systems provide a programmable dry contact or two for other components made by different manufacture's to operate , either nc or no. Then the Eprom in the control system is programmed to operate with the function. You could request a contact closure with a timed operation to power the door opener along with the door strike, from the manufacturer but be prepared to pay for this. We wrote the entire access control system software for Honolulu Airport, ground up C++ Unix based to run American Magnetics access control systems door operating hardware. There were so many doors to deal with we went out and got our own EPROM burning equipment and ordered blank EPROMS and programmed them with custom algorithms depending on what we wanted the individual door open/close secure to do.
> 
> 
> Edit- EEPROMS actually, It has been such a long time since I was in this dimension it's all whirligig in my memory banks on spelling and the like.


AMAG is a good system right up there with SoftwareHouse, Honeywell, and Hirsch. My preference is Hirsch. They are all relay magic operated by software.


----------

